

High Tech: each H1B Visa employee saves a company 40k - wilburlo
http://www.sltrib.com/opinion/2614737-155/op-ed-hatch-should-fix-h1-b-visa

======
devsquid
Greeeeat.... Saves companies, who have billions of dollars just sitting
around, 40 thousand dollars per head...

